# Options for UK Citizen Marrying US Citizen



## AZ Cards (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All

My Fiance and I have been together nearly 2 years.
He has lived all his life in USA - recently became a US citizen 
I have livec all my life in UK and am a British citizen
Just wondering what 'fast' options we have to get married as essentially - I would live to live and work in the USA.
Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

AZ Cards said:


> Hi All
> 
> My Fiance and I have been together nearly 2 years.
> He has lived all his life in USA - recently became a US citizen
> ...


There are no "fast" options dealing with the government.

You can do the CR1 Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

Or K1 Nonimmigrant Visa for a Fiancé(e) (K-1)

Those are your two options.


----------



## snowgoose (Oct 7, 2012)

Lady went to USA on her 3 month Esta visa,married by a judge and got all the forms on line there and had the medical there,submitted them there and got her green card etc without having to return here to UK.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> Lady went to USA on her 3 month Esta visa,married by a judge and got all the forms on line there and had the medical there,submitted them there and got her green card etc without having to return here to UK.


That is again not the correct way to do things. You need to either file CR1 or K1 visa.

CR1 visa is spousal visa 
K1 visa is fiancee visa.

Doing what snowgoose said is VERY risky and I wish snowgoose would stop telling about this friend that did this. It is considered visa fraud.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

2fargone said:


> That is again not the correct way to do things. You need to either file CR1 or K1 visa.
> 
> CR1 visa is spousal visa
> K1 visa is fiancee visa.
> ...


It definitely CAN BE considered fraud. And, if they do decide that it is in your case, the foreign spouse risks being banned from the US for a long time. Much, much safer to go the official route - even if it means cooling your heels for a good 6 to 9 months while the visa is being processed.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## snowgoose (Oct 7, 2012)

How can it be fraud when everything was done correctly on forms she got from the internet and paid for her medical etc,and also sought advice from the consulate.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

The VWP is for travel around the USA see the tourist stuff. Not to get married and stay in the USA and become a citizen. 

Agree with Bevdeforges. There is an official way to do this as described in the thread.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> How can it be fraud when everything was done correctly on forms she got from the internet and paid for her medical etc,and also sought advice from the consulate.


So called spontaneous marriage and Adjustment of Status is legal. These applications are scrutinized and reviewed. Where do you see the spontaneous after a two year relationship and public plans of marriage?


----------



## AZ Cards (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone

thanks for your responses.

So my fiance met with an immigration lawyer who came up with 3 options:
1. Fiancee Visa
2. Consular Processing
3 Adjustment of status

Does anyone have anymore info on the consular processing option and what it entails as we are still confused by it

Also my fiance came up with the idea of us applying for the fiance visa with me goin to visit him, we get married and then I return to the UK within my 90 days timeframe - during this period i wait out the rest of the time until we get the fiance visa - does anyone know if this option is viable?

Also how do i find out processing times for Fiance visa? He lives in Phoenix, i live in London UK

thanks again


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

AZ Cards said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> thanks for your responses.
> 
> ...



I think not 100% they meant DCF. You and your fiance have to have lived in overseas for 6 months on a visa (not tourist) prior to filling.

That's not how the K1- Fiance Visa works. You apply for it, and it's approved. You then go to the USA and marry. You can't apply for it then go to the USA and marry while you have a K1 visa pending.

Did you check out that link I sent you for K1 visas?

Timeframe hard to say but I would say plan on around 9 to 10 months for the fiance visa. Now you can apply for the Fiance visa and you can visit each other. Just bring proof you are going to return to the UK (job, lease, anything like that) and DONT overstay.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DCF - US spouse has to have resided continuously for a minimum of six months in the consular district and show proof of permission aka visa. 

K1 - again - US applies, UK has 90 days after approval to go to the US and get married

CR1 - again - UK/US get married, UK returns, US applies, UK goes to the US after approval

AoS - reserved for spontaneous decisions while in the US, applications get a lot of attention. no recourse.

That leaves K1 or CR1 for OP - 6-12 months if everything is filed properly and no issues lurk in the past.


----------



## AZ Cards (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Twostep

thanks for your response
So with the CR1 option (what is it actually called?) can i come to the USA and get married there and tell them if they ask at customs - but with full intention to come back to UK after the marriage. Also does my fiance need to apply for anything prior to my arrival in the US?
Where can I also get realistic timeframes for these options?

Which option do you think is the most sensisble?!

thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

AZ Cards look at the links that have been provided. The CR1 visa has been explained in detail. Also you can check out visajourney.com


----------



## AZ Cards (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi 2fargone

thanks for your message. I have looked at the links provided. I just was asking for some more clarification in my last post:

So with the CR1 option can i come to the USA and get married there and tell them if they ask at customs - but with full intention to come back to UK after the marriage. OR must the marriage take place anywhere but the USA? Also does my fiance need to apply for anything prior to my arrival in the US?
Where can I also get realistic timeframes for these options?

Which option do you think is the most sensisble?!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

AZ Cards said:


> Hi 2fargone
> 
> thanks for your message. I have looked at the links provided. I just was asking for some more clarification in my last post:
> 
> ...


With the CR1 you can come the USA get married leave then return back to the UK and apply for the CR1. The problem is if the officers thinks you wont return. You don't need to start giving out more information unless you are asked. Doing this isn't any faster then the K1 visa. Where you enter the USA and you have to get married within 3 months.

No you fiance doesn't need to do or apply for anything before you apply.

Twostep gave you good timeframes. You can always check out the website visajourney.com for more timeframes.


----------

